# Que significa que un micocontrolador sea de 8 bits, 16 bit y 32



## javierrbo (Ene 13, 2009)

Que quiere decir que un microcontrolador sea de 8 bits, por ejemplo el pic16f84 segun es un microconytolador de 8-bit

y el pic16f876 por ejemplo tambien  se dice que es microcontrolador 8-bit

me causa un poco de confusion esto, cualquier aportacion sera de gran utilidad

¿que diferencia hay con los de 16-bit y 32-bit?


----------



## mabauti (Ene 14, 2009)

un micro de 8 bits puede hacer operaciones logicas y aritmeticas con operandos (datos) de hasta 8 bits con solo una instruccion ,   algo analogo sucedera con los otros


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 14, 2009)

Es el tamaño de palabra que pueden manejar para las operaciones.... por ejemplo, un micro de 8 bits solo puede manejar variables de 8 bits o mas explicitamente valores de 0 a 255 (00h a FFh), y si quieres hacer calculos matematicos u operaciones con numeros mas grandes necesitas hacerlas en partes, o para obtener un valor de algun convertidor de 10 bits lo tienes que hacer en 2 pasos... 

En cambio un micro de 16 bits maneja palabras del doble de capacidad, esto te permite manejar valores numericos mas grandes en una sola operacion (de 0 a 65535 o FFFFh) haciendolo un poco mas rapido en ese tipo de operaciones, y uno de 32 bits maneja valores hasta de 4,294,967,295 (0 a FFFFFFFFh) en una sola operacion

Para elegir el micro adecuado debes saber que tipo de operaciones vas a realizar... algunas veces es preferible usar micros de 8 bits para aplicaciones de 32 bits por que sabes que la aplicacion no lo requiere, pero aveces es mejor un micro de 16 o 32 bits por que ademas de las mejores capacidades de calculo tambien contienen perifericos mas avanzados


----------

